# Magnetic Photo Sheets



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

If anyone is interested in covering the big open gap in the front of your cabinet table saw, I use Magnetic Photo Sheets (http://www.avery.com/avery/en_us/Pr...booking/Magnet-Sheets/Magnet-Sheets_03270.htm) cut to the proper size. They remove easily when you want to make an angled cut. 

A pack of (5) 8-1/2" x 11" will cost about $15 and cover a couple of table saws. Some of the office supply store sell their own brand for under $10. I picked up some at Office Depot brand ones for $5 on clearance.

The sheets work well any where there is an opening with a flat metal surface around it. Make sure that you put them on the outside, so the dust collection suction will not pull them off.

Enjoy a less dusty environment and make your dust collection more efficient.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

That is a good idea but to late for me. I used Lauan ply and Velcro. I also calked all holes and taped other places. I ordered from Grizzly a 14 x 14 plastic bottom so I could hook my dust collector up. I now grt zero dust on the floor and very little on the table. I am a happy camper. :smile:

Don


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

hawkeye10 said:


> That is a good idea but to late for me. I used Lauan ply and Velcro. I also calked all holes and taped other places. I ordered from Grizzly a 14 x 14 plastic bottom so I could hook my dust collector up. I now grt zero dust on the floor and very little on the table. I am a happy camper. :smile:
> 
> Don


Nice! How did you get the luan to flex around the shaft? Do you just remove it using the velcro and then just reposition it to cover as much as the opening as you can?

I have two pieces of the magnetic sheets cut so that I can use one when I am at 0 or 45 degree angle cut. I use two pieces when I am cutting an angle in between 0 and 45.

Thanks,
Eric


----------

